# Official Memphis @ Minnesota Game Thread (4/4)



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

<center>* T A R G E T  C E N T E R 
Sunday, April 4th, 2004
2:30 CST*


</center>

<center> *vs* 
(49-26 / 5th West) .. | .. (53-24 / 2nd West)
Complete Standings

*Starting Lineups*
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jake_tsakalidis.jpg" ALT="Jake Tsakalidis"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/pau_gasol.jpg" ALT="Pau Gasol"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/james_posey.jpg" ALT="James Posey"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_miller.jpg" ALT="Mike Miller"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jason_williams.jpg" ALT="Jason Williams"</IMG> *vs* <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/sam_cassell.jpg" ALT="Sam Cassell"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/trenton_hassell.jpg" ALT="Trenton Hassell"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/latrell_sprewell.jpg" ALT="Latrell Sprewell"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/kevin_garnett.jpg" ALT="Kevin Garnett"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/ervin_johnson.jpg" ALT="Ervin Johnson"</IMG>
Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile..........Profile...............Profile..........Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile

*Matchup to Watch*








How will Pau Gasol's strained arch affect him against MVP candidate Kevin Garnett?
</center>









*Head Coach:* Hubie Brown
<a class="sag" href="#top">Back to Top</a>

*Notes*
Raise your hands if you thought Memphis would be playing for their 50th win this season. No, not 50th _franchise_ win. 50th win in a season. Because that's what the Grizzlies will do this afternoon inside the Target Center against the formidable Minnesota Timberwolves. Memphis is also surging with a seven-game win streak, the third such streak of the season. A win today would match a franchise-high run of eight, set earlier in the year. James Posey has scored 70 points in the past two games, putting in 32 most recently against the Suns, which the Grizzlies defeated 109-99 on Friday. Pau Gasol's sprained foot has caused him to play limited minutes. It will be interesting to watch him against the Timberwolves, as he almost always plays up to his idol Kevin Garnett. Despite the Grizzlies already setting a franchise mark for road wins this year, a win today would give the team 20. 

*Injury Report*
Pau Gasol (sore right foot), Stromile Swift (dislocated finger, left hand) and Lorenzen Wright (sprained right knee) are day-to-day. Ryan Humphrey (sore right knee), Troy Bell (sore knee) and Dahntay Jones (sprained left tricep) are on the injured list.

*Clubhouse*
Box Score (4/2) - Memphis (109) Phoenix (99)










*Head Coach:* Flip Saunders
<a class="sag" href="#top">Back to Top</a>

*Notes*
After a recent 7-9 slump, Minnesota has won four straight, and seems to be slowly integrating Wally Szczerbiak back into the rotation. However, the others returning from injuries haven't fared as well. Ervin Johnson has made starts over a sluggish Michael Olowokandi, and Troy Hudson is back on the IL with a sprained ankle. Sam Cassell, arguably the best point guard in the NBA this year, has had his own troubles, shooting just 36% in the past six games. Minnesota, coming off a rout of the Washington Wizards, sits 1.5 games above San Antonio in the Midwest.

*Injury Report*
Ndudi Ebi (sore right knee) and Troy Hudson (sprained left ankle) are on the injured list. 

<center>
*Click HERE to See NBA.com's Preview for Tonight's Game! *

*Follow Memphis to the PLAYOFFS with the Grizzlies' ScheduleTracker!*

*NOTE*: Game Thread Best Viewed Under 1024x768.


*ROUND*







*TOWN*</center>


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

It's fitting how we're going to have to play one of our best games of the year to earn this 50th win. After a couple weeks of playing the Suns, Knicks and Raptors, we're going to play a team that has sat at the top of a division for basically the entire year.

This game would be a really nice barometer of where we stood in the playoffs, if we were completely healthy. Hopefully, Pau is able to go strong, and Stromile can hit some shots on the baseline. Bonzi Wells also has a sore back but is expected to play. With Lorenzen just getting back from injury, Big Jake and Bo Outlaw are our only big guys that are entirely healthy, and when we're going against Kevin Garnett...that worries me.

Sam Cassell has also been playing poorly. Let's hope that he doesn't bust his slump against Williams and Watson. In the last game we played, he had 30+.

Posey will shut down Latrell Sprewell. I'm fully expecting it. Posey's been playing fantastic lately, and we may need another 25+ points from him this afternoon.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Is anyone else secretly hoping that we draw the Kings in the first round right about now...?

If San Antonio goes on a run and the T-Wolves stay where they are, that's what will happen. All that needs to happen is the Spurs (51-25) pass Sacramento (52-23) in the standings. That's just 1.5 games.

Webber hasn't gotten into the flow at all, Brad Miller is battling with elbow problems and Mike Bibby has been terrible lately. On top of that, Bobby Jackson's return keeps getting pushed back and confidence seems to be running at an all-time low. If there was ever a time where you _want_ to play the Kings, this is it. James Posey vs. Peja Stojakovic, Part III.

It could work, although I think we could also take the Spurs if we get completely healthy.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Is anyone else secretly hoping that we draw the Kings in the first round right about now...?


I'd much rather play Sacramento than any other team ahead of us in the standings. I don't want any part of the Lakers, that's for sure.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I'd gladly take as Shaq calls them the Queens in the first round, but Minny or San Antonio wouldn't be bad as long as the team we play doesn't play in Los Angeles or is called the Lakers.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

7-0 run to start the game. Mike has 5, JWill has the other basket and Jake has 3 rebounds, starting over Lorenzen Wright.

Excellent how we're coming right at them and not starting slow.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Is anyone else secretly hoping that we draw the Kings in the first round right about now...?


no. i think we matchup the best with the Spurs.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

11-2 and Minny needs a timeout.

Jason Williams with three rebounds only four minutes into the game. His career high is nine.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

whoa whoa whoa. what's that johnny marr album? how old is it?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zeus</b>!
> whoa whoa whoa. what's that johnny marr album? how old is it?


It's not too old. Came out early February of 2003. I highly recommend it.

Click the link in my signature or go here for more.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

how many free throws have we missed? ugh.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wolves have gone on a run to cut the score, 14-10. 

We're just 4-10 on our FTs so far. :sour:

Pau scored his first bucket on a layup. Hopefully, there are more of those to come.


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Grizz are sometimes terrible at FTs :dead:


EDIT: Lo Wright with 3 fouls :no: , seems Pau today will have to play +35


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Swift in, I thought he wouldn't play ... he seems rusty 0/3 1TO


BTW Grizz need to do something about rebounds, like start getting some


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Lorenzen Wright picked up 3 fouls in 6 minutes. Looks like we'll be seeing a lot of Big Jake again today, which is fine with me, given his play as of late.

Garnett is scoreless, but has 7 rebounds.

27 all with 8:29 in the 2nd.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

6 for 12 from the free throw line. That's horrible. :no:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Miller's played strong so far with 9 points. We have five guys tied with 4, if you can imagine us having balanced scoring.

If we could just hit a free throw...

31-28 us.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

As I expected, Cassell is busting his slump against us. 5-7 for 11 points. :nonono:


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Somebody call Ripley, that Alien  is hurting us


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

*Half* 
Memphis 47
Minnesota 45


*Timberwolves* 
Cassell - 20 points
Garnett - 10 rebounds
Cassell/Garnett - 3 assists
Cassell/Garnett/Szczerbiak - 1 steal
Garnett/Johnson/Olowokandi - 1 block


*Grizzlies* 
Miller - 9 points
Wells - 6 rebounds
Williams - 6 assists
Posey/Gasol/Watson - 1 steal
Outlaw - 2 blocks


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>conkeso</b>!
> Somebody call Ripley, that Alien  is hurting us


 Cassell already has 27 points.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Alright, I've had just about enough of Sam Cassell. This is worse than last game, where Superman couldn't have even guarded him.

I'm about to just say triple-team the guy with Posey, Battier and Watson.

Anyone with league pass know how he has 32 points in the third...? I assume he's just running around screens.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Cassell's going for 50 points. Garnett's going for 50 rebounds.

If we could stop either of them, we'll win. No one else on the Timberwolves is doing jack.

Garnett also got a technical before the period ended.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

*End 3rd* 
Memphis 67
Minnesota 69


*Timberwolves* 
Cassell - 32 points
Garnett - 20 rebounds
Cassell - 7 assists


*Grizzlies* 
Posey - 15 points
Wells/Tsakalidis - 6 rebounds
Williams - 9 assists


----------



## KingOneal (Feb 26, 2004)

Damn seems like we hit more 3's than layups!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Is this game no on TV? :upset: 

I just woke up and Spurs/Lakers was on then I remembered Memphis was playing and went through the channels, but no Grizz game to be found.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The College Dropout</b>!
> Is this game no on TV? :upset:
> 
> I just woke up and Spurs/Lakers was on then I remembered Memphis was playing and went through the channels, but no Grizz game to be found.


It's on if you have League Pass (which I don't). Otherwise, nope.

Big three by Watson earlier...


----------



## KingOneal (Feb 26, 2004)

No because of ABC has some kind of exclusive deal on sundays so no other games are broadcast, to my knowledge of the situation.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

We've been eaten alive in rebounds in the second half. They're now at 47-36. Garnett and Olowokandi have 31 combined. Our high man, Bonzi Wells ( :whofarted ), has 7...


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

How many layups can we miss??   :no:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

BOOOO @ the game not being on TV.

Someone keep me updated, lets go Grizz!

Lets go Lakers over Spurs!


----------



## KingOneal (Feb 26, 2004)

This is ridiculous if we don't rebound and shoot better at the stripe this could be an omen of what's to come when the playoffs hits.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

80-74 Minnesota with 4:00 left.

We're going to need another huge come-from-behind win.

Bonzi and Pau are shooting very poorly... :whatever:


----------



## KingOneal (Feb 26, 2004)

where's the freakin defense


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Pau awakes right in time


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

15-23 from the line. How badly could we use those extra 5 or so points right now?


----------



## KingOneal (Feb 26, 2004)

No more timeouts 9 point lead for minny 

can someone please keep a rebound


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

:nonono:

We'll get this one back at the end of the year...


----------



## KingOneal (Feb 26, 2004)

Damn Man we should have won this game


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Summary of the Game*

(0:17) [MIN] Olowokandi Free Throw 1 of 2 
(0:17) [MEM] Battier Foul: Personal (1 PF) 
(0:17) [MIN] Olowokandi Rebound (Off:7 Def:6) 
(0:18) [MIN] Sprewell Jump Shot: Missed 
(0:42) [MIN] Garnett Rebound (Off:7 Def:15) 
(0:44) [MIN] Cassell Jump Shot: Missed 
(1:04) [MIN] Garnett Rebound (Off:6 Def:15) 
(1:04) [MEM] Gasol Free Throw 2 of 2 missed 

Yup...


----------



## KingOneal (Feb 26, 2004)

Stromile only had 6 minutes, why?


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

17 of 27 from the line. :no:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 17 of 27 from the line. :no:


And we were outrebounded by 14. Talk about falling apart in the fourth.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

*Final* 
Memphis 82
Minnesota 90


*Timberwolves* 
Cassell - 36 points
Garnett - 22 rebounds
Cassell - 8 assists
Cassell - 3 steals
Garnett - 4 blocks


*Grizzlies* 
Posey - 19 points
Wells/Gasol - 7 rebounds
Williams - 10 assists
Posey - 2 steals
Outlaw - 2 blocks


Box Score


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

And barring a referee intervention, the Spurs are likely to knock off the Lakers.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Spurs beat the Lakeshow . . . one game I was actually rooting for the Lakers too. I think this pretty much puts us out of the race for home court advantage.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sam Cassell has been struggling for the past games. This game he blows out the Memphis with 36 pts. Tough loss for you guys.

I hope you guys maintain the 5th spot.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Pictures from the Game*


----------

